# Buffalo



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I tagged along on a Buffalo killing trip on Tuesday. I can't say much for the hunt, but MAN, what an incredible animal. I have soooo much more respect for the american indian now. Those animals are tough.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks more like a bison to me. 

How many lbs of meat?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great pics. Looks like a good time!

I'm a Bison.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not sure, as I didn't buy one. I was just tagging along. I would expect about the same as a beef.


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

gee that looks like hard hunting..... are the other bison in the top pic just stunned? :homer:


----------

